# SOTM - August 2022 - Poll #2 of 2



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

You will be able to make your choices on 2 different polls. But... please just make one choice over all.

15) MOJAVE MO 1st entry -









SOTM - August 2022 - It's Altoids!
 

Awesomeness :)(y)(y)(y) I’m with Brother Skarrd on this one. 👍




www.slingshotforum.com













SOTM - August 2022 - It's Altoids!


Thanks, I have one of those, but I never used my diamond blade! For g10 it rocks Cass I bin using this same blade I bet 3 years or more . It’s getting shot now but it served it’s time




www.slingshotforum.com







16) Roll Fast 2nd entry -








SOTM - August 2022 - It's Altoids!


Awesomeness :)(y)(y)(y) I’m with Brother Skarrd on this one. 👍




www.slingshotforum.com







17) skarrd 3rd entry - 








SOTM - August 2022 - It's Altoids!


Awesomeness :)(y)(y)(y) I’m with Brother Skarrd on this one. 👍




www.slingshotforum.com













SOTM - August 2022 - It's Altoids!


and the cut




www.slingshotforum.com







18) Portboy 2nd entry - 








SOTM - August 2022 - It's Altoids!


and the cut




www.slingshotforum.com













SOTM - August 2022 - It's Altoids!


and the cut




www.slingshotforum.com













SOTM - August 2022 - It's Altoids!


and the cut




www.slingshotforum.com













SOTM - August 2022 - It's Altoids!


Ok, I'm in... Let’s see it in cans Chris




www.slingshotforum.com







19) Tree Man 1st entry -








SOTM - August 2022 - It's Altoids!


Ok, I'm in... Let’s see it in cans Chris




www.slingshotforum.com







20) Cass 3rd entry -








SOTM - August 2022 - It's Altoids!


That is awesome ,fits even with the gypsey tabs (y)(y)(y):coffee: Thanks Brother! I tabbed it to try to give a bit more height off the forks ( plus I love tabs lol).




www.slingshotforum.com













SOTM - August 2022 - It's Altoids!


That is awesome ,fits even with the gypsey tabs (y)(y)(y):coffee: Thanks Brother! I tabbed it to try to give a bit more height off the forks ( plus I love tabs lol).




www.slingshotforum.com







21) Stankard757 2nd entry -









SOTM - August 2022 - It's Altoids!


Here's my second entry. Made from a skateboard deck So this weird little guy from up north has dubbed this the Cricket. Even drew me a pic :LOL:




www.slingshotforum.com







22) Roll Fast 3rd entry -








SOTM - August 2022 - It's Altoids!


you should,and in Red and Black :),,,,,,,,,,i mean if you like those colors,,,,,,,,,lol Hi, yes black and red rocks, but also I may try a pickle fork that folds




www.slingshotforum.com







23) DGBurns42 1st entry -








SOTM - August 2022 - It's Altoids!


you should,and in Red and Black :),,,,,,,,,,i mean if you like those colors,,,,,,,,,lol Hi, yes black and red rocks, but also I may try a pickle fork that folds




www.slingshotforum.com







24) Portboy 3rd entry - 








SOTM - August 2022 - It's Altoids!


Whelp, just finished my first Altoid tin slingshot. Also my first time using tabs (thanks to several of you for the inspiration to do so). Unfortunately I did not read the rules about posting dated progress pics so this post will ultimately be invalid for the contest, however I still want to...




www.slingshotforum.com













SOTM - August 2022 - It's Altoids!


Whelp, just finished my first Altoid tin slingshot. Also my first time using tabs (thanks to several of you for the inspiration to do so). Unfortunately I did not read the rules about posting dated progress pics so this post will ultimately be invalid for the contest, however I still want to...




www.slingshotforum.com







25) MOJAVE MO 2nd entry -








SOTM - August 2022 - It's Altoids!


Thanks, I have one of those, but I never used my diamond blade! For g10 it rocks Cass I bin using this same blade I bet 3 years or more . It’s getting shot now but it served it’s time




www.slingshotforum.com







26) Jcharmin92 2nd entry -








SOTM - August 2022 - It's Altoids!


Thanks, I have one of those, but I never used my diamond blade! For g10 it rocks Cass I bin using this same blade I bet 3 years or more . It’s getting shot now but it served it’s time




www.slingshotforum.com













SOTM - August 2022 - It's Altoids!


That’s too cool. Lol Thanks Ryan. I'm highly satisfied with it haha. I was afraid the ergos wouldn't be right and they worked out great 👍👍




www.slingshotforum.com







27) Ibojoe 1st entry -








SOTM - August 2022 - It's Altoids!


That’s too cool. Lol Thanks Ryan. I'm highly satisfied with it haha. I was afraid the ergos wouldn't be right and they worked out great 👍👍




www.slingshotforum.com













SOTM - August 2022 - It's Altoids!


That’s too cool. Lol Thanks Ryan. I'm highly satisfied with it haha. I was afraid the ergos wouldn't be right and they worked out great 👍👍




www.slingshotforum.com







28) Roll Fast 4th entry -








SOTM - August 2022 - It's Altoids!


Stumbling across the line with a J-5 Pocket Parasite on top and a LBS on bottom. All my previous Altoid builds were so small I couldn’t hold on to them. So I wanted to build something that I could hang on to and use full size hunting bands on. It is right at 3 1/4” tip to tip. And made from...




www.slingshotforum.com


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

The polls are open 🤠 🍻


----------

